# My gerbils have started to bite,how can i stop this???



## sallybennett1

I am a new owner of 3 male gerbils bought from reliable local pet shop. They are housed in a gerbilarium(deep plastic base and cage top) I have been getting them out daily to play in a pen and have numerous toys/tubes/tunnels etc. I am still unable to get the gerbils to come in to my hand so i put a ladder at the cage door so they can come into the pen for playtime. I have had them for just over 2 weeks and the last few days 2 of the 3 have started to bite not just myself but everyone! They are not even biting while handling as like i said before I am unable to handle at present (just not confident enough) They are biting if I put my hand into playpen or if i open the cage door and cup my hands in front of it to encourage them to come out. They are making me really nervous and really need some advice on how to overcome this problem. I did read up on gerbils/gerbil care etc before i became an owner and the gerbils behaviour isn't how i expected from the literature I have read, Please any help or suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## GerbilNik

Hi. Although you say the petshop is reliable it obviously sources Gerbils who are not used to being handled and it's possible from their behaviour they were separated from the parents too early (ie before 8 weeks). 
Here is a link on my website with step by step instructions on how to tame gerbils who bite. There is also a story on there called "Damiens story" which should help give you some hope!

For Gerbils who bite
Gerbils Who Bite « Indy&#039;s Rascals Gerbil Rehome

Damiens story
Damien's Story « Indy&#039;s Rascals Gerbil Rehome

For more information, visit the eGerbil website 
eGerbil | For everything gerbil!


----------



## forgotten~myth

All I can suggest is don't handle them unless they want to and work up to them trusting you. You should let them come to you, perhaps by holding a piece of food in your hand and allowing them to take it without you moving to touch them. Let them decide when they are ready and move awway if they act threatened. Good luck. x


----------

